# pork loin cook time?



## timmo760 (Jun 20, 2011)

I am going to be smoking a pork loin for a family member this weekend. I haven't smoked one yet and have been searching and searching to find out roughly how long per pound it will take. I know its just an estimate and not done till internal temp is where it needs to be. So if someone can tell a simple rule of thumb to go by that would be awesome
-tim


----------



## flash (Jun 20, 2011)

Timmo760 said:


> I am going to be smoking a pork loin for a family member this weekend. I haven't smoked one yet and have been searching and searching to find out roughly how long per pound it will take. I know its just an estimate and not done till internal temp is where it needs to be. So if someone can tell a simple rule of thumb to go by that would be awesome
> -tim




 You can always use 1 lb for 1 1/2 hours, but that is not always accurate. Take it to 150º internal, then wrap it in foil for 45 minutes after removing it from smoker.


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 20, 2011)

Flash said:


> You can always use 1 lb for 1 1/2 hours, but that is not always accurate. Take it to 150º internal, then wrap it in foil for 45 minutes after removing it from smoker.


X2


----------



## timmo760 (Jun 20, 2011)

Ok thanks guys. That's what I though but there were so many different answers the I found. One was as little as 1/2 hour per pound. I didn't think that was right either


----------



## meateater (Jun 20, 2011)

Good advice above , just make sure your therm is accurate. If your not sure click on the link in my signature for instructions.


----------



## flash (Jun 20, 2011)

Back before I went by Internal temp, I used time, but based it more on 1 hour and 15 minutes a lb.  Internal temp is the way to go, due to so many variables to go by time.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 21, 2011)

They tend to cook quicker than you would think. You only want to take it to 145 IT. I would estimate about 1 hour per pound.


----------



## el ropo (Jun 21, 2011)

I cook loins at a higher temp to avoid drying out the lean cut of meat.  I'll smoke at 275-325 to an internal temp of 135-138, then pull and rest in foil and ice chest for one hour.  It will continue to rise in temp and end up at 145, and always turns out yummy.  Taking a loin over 145 is pork abuse in my mind, it's just drying it out.


----------



## venture (Jun 21, 2011)

I am with El Ropo on this one.  Even the retarded USDA has lowered the temp for intact pork muscle meat to 145.  Be sure not to probe your meat raw, or you will need the higher internal temp.  I like my pork more juicy, and now even the USDA allows that.  Still, it is a matter of preference, so go from there.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## raptor700 (Jun 21, 2011)

Cook time will depend on the temp you smoke at.

Quote:


> Be sure not to probe your meat raw, or you will need the higher internal temp


 Merv is right, I don't probe for 2-3 hrs into the smoke or till I think the outside temp is 140º or above.

Good luck and remember the Qview


----------



## timmo760 (Jun 21, 2011)

Ya for sure some qview. I will be doing some ribs and a brisket too so I was wanting to know so I put everything in to where everything comes out at about the same time.


----------

